# Now you see it...Now You Don't`



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I was literally just reading and catching up on the thread from yesterday/today where the OP discovered his WW was having an A of some sort with her boss, the company director.

He had caught them together at the park and confronted the OM.

Then in the middle of reading the posts, the thread totally disappeared as well as his original one from yesterday.

What happened?

Did someone have to get chased back under the bridge by Billy Goat Ruff?

I think OP's name was randyr


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> I was literally just reading and catching up on the thread from yesterday/today where the OP discovered his WW was having an A of some sort with her boss, the company director.
> 
> He had caught them together at the park and confronted the OM.
> 
> ...


He must have deleted it like he did this past weekend I was telling Gus about that.
Hmm.:scratchhead:


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

or, it was a troll perhaps?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

aug,

Yes this is what I was wondering....hence my bridge and bill goat reference.

If that's what happened, all I can do is laugh at someone so pathetic they come here to discuss fantasies they make up.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I read his thread today regarding confronting the OM and it just didn't ring true to me.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, it looks like he's been banned...

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: randyr

I'm guessing he was/is a troll.

Stay tuned!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sugges...ers-when-ban-will-lifted-65.html#post10265842

FTR, Remains called it in the CWI thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The profile does not say that he was banned.

Right before the thread disappeared someone posted a thread about how to get into the Private Members Section because they wanted to read his thread. I had the thought that it might have been is wife.


----------



## FromEurope (Jun 29, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> The profile does not say that he was banned.
> 
> Right before the thread disappeared someone posted a thread about how to get into the Private Members Section because they wanted to read his thread. I had the thought that it might have been is wife.



or something like that.... otherwise why did he become a forum supporter?


----------



## kennethk (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes that is what occured.. i think.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

That thread moved wicked fast... Probably too fast. I think somebody caught it yesterday...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

i think there should be a new pricing structure to include those only joining to be trolls. make them pay extra


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought it odd, when the physical altercation came to light.

I mean, _honestly_, how many husbands go and start smashing the OM up when he discovers?

It's the 'Fight or Flight' response.

And, the fact that a significant % of WW cheat with other men because a large % their husbands have become 'Beta-ized-Nice-Guys' suggests they don't have it in them to go gunning for the OM with his imaginary-MMA moves.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude had no f*cks to give about his children - he totally disappeared out of the house and had no thought of or interest in seeing them. A poster who is only concerned with how to take down OM while sparing no thought for his kids, among other things, is just here to push buttons, IMO.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

story had revenge fantasy written all over it


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

norajane said:


> Dude had no f*cks to give about his children - he totally disappeared out of the house and had no thought of or interest in seeing them. A poster who is only concerned with how to take down OM while sparing no thought for his kids, among other things, is just here to push buttons, IMO.


yes good point

but if the thread(s) were true he said he had to get out of the house because he thought he could not stop him self from being physically violent with his wife.
which would be a good call, I know I had to leave the house for the same reason but it was only hours till I could cool myself off.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Would it be appropriate to ask the Mods if they know what's happening?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I found it interesting that a executive level guy would risk so much on a low level employee.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, she may be a real fox and, well, you know how hormones work. Might have felt safe in going after her since she was a lower-level employee, she might have been thrilled that a supervisor was interested in her.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

thummper said:


> Would it be appropriate to ask the Mods if they know what's happening?


put it this way

his account was deleted

you can't delete your own account

therefore......


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh. Suspicions confirmed! :smthumbup: Made a good story though, huh?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"put it this way

his account was deleted

you can't delete your own account

therefore......"

Trolling....the mark of a true dumba**.

Man these morons needs to get lives.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, trolls are willing to become forum supporters now?

That's insane.


----------

